# Help me recreate Inna's look (Pictures inside)



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 29, 2010)

I think I have somewhat of an idea on what to use. 

Lips: Myth/Fleshpot
Eyes: Typographic (??) or Scene or Mystery or Coquette, faded out with Copperplate or Shale

If I could just some other members feedback maybe I am completely off
Any feedback is really appreciated. Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.innaofficial.com/assets/p...uri_test_4.jpg

http://www.innaofficial.com/assets/p..._with_dino.jpg

http://www.innaofficial.com/assets/p...4/_mg_6989.jpg


----------



## LC (Jun 29, 2010)

wow she is super gorgeous...the lips are more pink than myth or fleshpot, but i dont think it matters much for that

cheeks: harmony, taupe as a contour, shimpagne msf (or belightful)as a highlight
eyes: satin taupe on lid, showstopper or brun in crease, wedge to help transition from crease to highlight, and ricepaper as a highlight


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 29, 2010)

^^ ah yes Satin Taupe! Or I was even thinking Smoke & Diamonds. Thanks so much!


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 30, 2010)

LOVE Inna!!

i'd say something a little more pinky on her lips--maybe snob lightly w/ myth?  and maybe gingerly on the cheeks


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jul 8, 2010)

pure curiosity, cause I`m romanian and glad you enjoy romanian music(my Dh writes music), where did you hear of Inna?


----------



## versace (Aug 25, 2010)

looks like angel lipstick


----------

